# AirWire 900 USA Drop-IN installs



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*My spy tells me that some versions have been shipped from CVP to dealers.







*

*Just wondering how the installs are going and*
*IF should leave Cookies or Coal for CVP_Santa-Al?*

*8+8 (8 Old channels + 8 New channels) sounds neat.*
*Could someone post the actual 900mhz freq for channel A-H please.*


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

My dealer got at least one GP-38 board. I ended up using a G-2 on the GP-38 that I converted since I needed more space for batteries that the drop-in permitted. I am looking foreward to the GP-9 boards since I have a guy who wants 5 engines converted.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the GP-38 drop-in, it dropped right in (after I enlarged switch hole for the charge jack)...... Works great too! Used the Phoenix PB-8, it plugged right into istelf and the G2 drop-in. Coupled the G2 to a 3300mAh-35C 6S/22.2V Li-Po, the G2 is mu'd to a powered trail engine. Haven't actually run the beast on track but its all good on the treadmill... Plenty of room for all, a larger battery would have been NO problem. 

Michael


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 20 Dec 2010 11:19 AM 
My dealer got at least one GP-38 board. I ended up using a G-2 on the GP-38 that I converted since I needed more space for batteries that the drop-in permitted. I am looking foreward to the GP-9 boards since I have a guy who wants 5 engines converted. 

*Bill 
The new 8 freq can only be accessed with the T9000 throttle with V1.3 firmware. *
*The RF1300 nor the NCE G-Wire Procab can NOT select these new frequencies. *


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We received GP-7 drop in's, I have no idea how many were in the first run.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought their would be more interest in these.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

You have them listed as pre-order on the site.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed a GP-9 drop-in. It works fine. There is something in the manual that I had not read. You need to leave the P-8 set to a DCC address of 3. The drop-in board converts all DCC outputs to address 3.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 02 Jan 2011 11:05 PM 
I installed a GP-9 drop-in. It works fine. There is something in the manual that I had not read. You need to leave the P-8 set to a DCC address of 3. The drop-in board converts all DCC outputs to address 3. 




So does changing the loco address affect this? Can you change loco address and still control the sounds?

Not tried this yet.

Bubba


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,
From what you said when you have the Phoenix on the computer just leave it at address 3. When you set the Airwire address with CV1 it will not output that address on the DCC output. Good to know.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

To clarify, when you use the computer interface, do not change the address. It must remain at 3. When you change the loco address, the P-8 address is not changed. It remains at 3. 

As I said, this is documented in the installation manual as politely pointed out to me by Al at CVP.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Bighurt, thanks for the heads up, no wonder these things weren't selling.


----------

